
Show HN: Poplar - Motion app for iOS/AppleWatch (Chance to win $500!) - keepkoo
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/poplar/id1136780824?ls=1&mt=8
======
keepkoo
$500 giveaway to first 1,000 users

